# NREMT-P Recertification Test



## Paramedicpops (Oct 23, 2011)

Has anyone taken the Recertification Test for Medic yet? I was thinking of taking a stab at the On-line Recertification Test since I was not working for a large chunk on my current medic cert and didn't have much access to con-ed.

Thoughts?


----------



## izibo (Nov 8, 2011)

Paramedicpops said:


> Has anyone taken the Recertification Test for Medic yet? I was thinking of taking a stab at the On-line Recertification Test since I was not working for a large chunk on my current medic cert and didn't have much access to con-ed.
> 
> Thoughts?



I just took the exam this morning for recertification. It was a very similar experience to the initial exam (same place, same building, same format, same staff, similar questions). I would MUCH rather go through a short exam than have to log all my CEUs.


----------



## 919Medic (Nov 8, 2011)

Took my refresher exam 10/25. 80 questions and passed. I used 20 questions from the jbtestprep paramedic success and went in hungover. Probably one of the best/worst ideas. I had a different outlook on the test. This early in the cycle to renew it sets the benchmark. How much do you remember in 18 months? Rather then studying, let it tell you where to improve. If you fail there is still plenty of time to get the CEU's. ***NOTE: NOT ENDORSING*** My plan was to use distancecme.com/products_detail.php?id=8 to obtain my CEU's if I failed.


----------



## Paramedicpops (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks Buddy. I think I will give it a try myself.


----------

